# Cellular POS options?



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking for info from anyone using their cell phone for Point Of Sale transactions. What phone, what software, what printer, fees, issues, etc.

TIA


----------



## novavon (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of purchasing the same POS system that Apple uses. It's called LightSpeed. The mobile hardware kit comes with an iPod Touch and for cellular uses, I use a MiFi Hotspot and connect the iPod Touch to the Mac Mini Server via VPN and it works great!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

novavon said:


> I'm currently in the process of purchasing the same POS system that Apple uses. It's called LightSpeed. The mobile hardware kit comes with an iPod Touch and for cellular uses, I use a MiFi Hotspot and connect the iPod Touch to the Mac Mini Server via VPN and it works great!


I can 1000% guarantee you, Apple does not use Lightspeed as their POS system. 

Lightspeed is a very nice POS system built right here in Canada in Montreal, but its not by any stretch of the imagination, a system that could handle Apple's operations. 

Apple uses their own internal systems that they themselves created.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

novavon said:


> I'm currently in the process of purchasing the same POS system that Apple uses. It's called LightSpeed. The mobile hardware kit comes with an iPod Touch and for cellular uses, I use a MiFi Hotspot and connect the iPod Touch to the Mac Mini Server via VPN and it works great!


Haha, ehMax is right. If Apple used LightSpeed, their stores would crash and burn every couple hours. LightSpeed is great, but last I checked, can't handle large stores.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Perhaps I need to clarify.

Not looking for anything more than being able to complete credit card & debit card transactions. Already have software to do the books for the studio.

We cover a lot of sporting events & I would like to deal with the card transactions on location, rather than typing the numbers manually into our studio POS machine later on. This will eliminate problem transactions (over limit, incorrect data, etc.) and save a percentage on transaction prices (hopefully). If the system works well, I'd eliminate the studio POS setup, too.

Real life experience is an asset but any advice is welcome.

Thx!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FeXL said:


> Perhaps I need to clarify.
> 
> Not looking for anything more than being able to complete credit card & debit card transactions. Already have software to do the books for the studio.
> 
> ...


You might want to walk into a Apple store because all sales reps (at least the ones I havew been to) carry an iphone that has an attachment which allows them to swipe credit cards and then the bill is printed under a nearby table. Slick.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> You might want to walk into a Apple store because all sales reps (at least the ones I havew been to) carry an iphone that has an attachment which allows them to swipe credit cards and then the bill is printed under a nearby table. Slick.


Proprietary.

OP,

You may want to look at Square. Their fees per transaction are higher, but they have no contracts or monthly fees, and the reader is free.

https://squareup.com/


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

John Clay said:


> Proprietary.
> 
> OP,
> 
> ...


Thx. Just had a look at the website, unless I'm mistaken, it's US only (at this time). Too bad, it seems like something I'd go with. They don't really encourage keying in unless as a last resort (if the reader isn't functioning). Rates are a bit higher but, in lieu of monthly fees, probably a bust or slightly better.

Aha, just ran across a bit of fine print. They'll deposit up to $1001 the next day, anything over that may take up to 30 days.

No chancee, Mr. Whelen...


----------

